# My Kitten, Pixie



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is my ten-weekold kitty, Pixie. We got him from a friend of ours who raised him after he was abandoned him and his litter-mates. He was the runt of the litter, and a bit tiny for his age, but he's growing fast and always getting into mischeif.
































Thanks for looking.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Oh my! What a gorgeous wee thing, he's so adorable.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely photos. He's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww he is lovely what a pretty little thing,


----------



## skisoph86 (Jul 14, 2008)

awww so cute!!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks so much littlekitty, tylow, colliemerles and skisoph


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

He is so cute, looks like he is going to be a little stunner.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

He is so gorgeous, I bet you are delighted with him, I love the pic of him walking along the fence, he is so cute. I think he is going to be absolutely amazing as an adult, what a beautiful cat!

Jox


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww what a cutie, lovely pics xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous wee kitty


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

coonie girl said:


> He is so cute, looks like he is going to be a little stunner.


Thanks



Izzie999 said:


> He is so gorgeous, I bet you are delighted with him, I love the pic of him walking along the fence, he is so cute. I think he is going to be absolutely amazing as an adult, what a beautiful cat!
> 
> Jox


I'm more than delighted with him



MADCAT said:


> Awww what a cutie, lovely pics xxx


Thank you!



LadyRedLainey said:


> Gorgeous wee kitty


Ty too.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww he's a proper little cutie, I bet you have your hands full with him he looks full of mischief.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a real soft spot for red cats. He'll be a stunning adult I'm sure x


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Aww he's a proper little cutie, I bet you have your hands full with him he looks full of mischief.


Thanks! Yes, he's full of mischeif



bimbleweb said:


> He'll be a stunning adult I'm sure x


I do hope so


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pictures, he certainly is a handsome chappie. I love the first picture with his tongue out!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

He is one STUNNING cat!! If you are ever going away and need someone to look after him, ill be more than welcome, i dont think you wopuld ever have him back! :001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous little kitty!xx


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Great pictures, he certainly is a handsome chappie. I love the first picture with his tongue out!


Ty, that's a funny pic.


sahunk said:


> He is one STUNNING cat!! If you are ever going away and need someone to look after him, ill be more than welcome, i dont think you wopuld ever have him back! :001_tt2:


No ones taking my baby,lol. It'll probably be the last time I'll see him.


suzy93074 said:


> Gorgeous little kitty!xx


Thanks!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww his soo cute! Love gingers!


----------

